# Paperback or Kindle?



## JalsN

Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?


----------



## WorldWatcher

JalsN said:


> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?




I used to be hardback/paperback...

But over the years it's just so damned convenient.  I don't use a Kindle device, but do use the Kindle app.  No my current reading material is with me where ever I go.


>>>>


----------



## Kat

Kindle ♥


----------



## Mindful

A book.


----------



## Vastator

Hard cover,  first edition is the best in my opinion.  Signed?  Even better.


----------



## Montrovant

Like WorldWatcher, I used to be all paper books.  I never was a fan of hardcover though, I always much preferred paperback.  Eventually storage became an issue, and I got a Kindle.  I'm glad I did.  It is much more comfortable to read a Kindle, or similar device, than a book in most ways.  Turning pages is easier, ereaders do not have to be held open (which makes them easier to read 1-handed), and so much space can be freed up where the books used to go.

Ereader screens are very similar to book pages, too.  I haven't tried a back-lit reader, so I don't know how well those work.  I do think that using a clip on book-reading light, as I do, is more convenient with an ereader than a paper book, though.


----------



## Bonzi

JalsN said:


> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?



I get tired when I read a book, but on a Kindle I hardly last 3 pages.  Not sure why


----------



## Mindful

I like the way books 'find' me when I walk into a second hand bookshop.


----------



## Vastator

Bit with a book,  there's something about making the half way mark,  or counting the pages till the end of the chapter; to see if you can stay awake just long enough to make it...  Plus,  a book never goes dead.


----------



## william the wie

used books are cheaper than ebooks


----------



## kwc57

JalsN said:


> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?



Kindle hands down.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

JalsN said:


> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?



Books.

I have tens of thousands.


----------



## Vastator

Then there's also pride of ownership that accompanies a vintage,  or signed book.  How can an author sign an e book?


----------



## toobfreak

JalsN said:


> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?




BOOKS all the way.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Books.


----------



## cnm

ebooks in epub. One doesn't need to visit the library or the bookshop while avoiding capture by Amazon.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I have nook.  Same as kindle.  I no longer see well enough to read books.  With nook I change the font and even make it bigger.


----------



## Montrovant

Vastator said:


> Bit with a book,  there's something about making the half way mark,  or counting the pages till the end of the chapter; to see if you can stay awake just long enough to make it...  Plus,  a book never goes dead.



Keeping an ereader charged isn't hard.  It doesn't take too long, and the charge lasts for quite a while with a good one.  That is certainly an advantage to paper books, though.

Not showing page numbers is my biggest gripe with the early Kindle versions.  It shows percentage of the book read, instead.  That's actually nice to see, but I'd like to have the page numbers prominent, as well.  The Kobo I had showed page numbers.


----------



## Kat

Montrovant said:


> Like WorldWatcher, I used to be all paper books.  I never was a fan of hardcover though, I always much preferred paperback.  Eventually storage became an issue, and I got a Kindle.  I'm glad I did.  It is much more comfortable to read a Kindle, or similar device, than a book in most ways.  Turning pages is easier, ereaders do not have to be held open (which makes them easier to read 1-handed), and so much space can be freed up where the books used to go.
> 
> Ereader screens are very similar to book pages, too.  I haven't tried a back-lit reader, so I don't know how well those work.  I do think that using a clip on book-reading light, as I do, is more convenient with an ereader than a paper book, though.



I have a Paperwhite (Backlit) Kindle. It is awesome. I am allergic to the paper and the ink used in regular books. Best thing ever was the invention of Kindles and the like. I read every night.


----------



## Kat

Montrovant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit with a book,  there's something about making the half way mark,  or counting the pages till the end of the chapter; to see if you can stay awake just long enough to make it...  Plus,  a book never goes dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping an ereader charged isn't hard.  It doesn't take too long, and the charge lasts for quite a while with a good one.  That is certainly an advantage to paper books, though.
> 
> Not showing page numbers is my biggest gripe with the early Kindle versions.  It shows percentage of the book read, instead.  That's actually nice to see, but I'd like to have the page numbers prominent, as well.  The Kobo I had showed page numbers.
Click to expand...




Most of the books I read on my Kindle I use how many pages left. If it is set differently, I just go in and set it how I want it. Very few I have found force me to only have reading progress %.


----------



## Kat

william the wie said:


> used books are cheaper than ebooks




Probably true, but many ebooks are free. And most I pay $.99 for....some $1.99.


----------



## SeaGal

Vastator said:


> Then there's also pride of ownership that accompanies a vintage,  or signed book.  How can an author sign an e book?



I still buy the books, signed when possible.  But for comfort in reading I prefer the Kindle. 

Was surprised how well I liked it - never would have bought one for myself, it was a gift.  First thought I would miss the feel and the weight of a book, the satisfaction of turning the pages.  Now I've forgotten how to turn pages in a real book, and am taken aback when tapping doesn't have the desired effect.


----------



## Montrovant

Kat said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit with a book,  there's something about making the half way mark,  or counting the pages till the end of the chapter; to see if you can stay awake just long enough to make it...  Plus,  a book never goes dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping an ereader charged isn't hard.  It doesn't take too long, and the charge lasts for quite a while with a good one.  That is certainly an advantage to paper books, though.
> 
> Not showing page numbers is my biggest gripe with the early Kindle versions.  It shows percentage of the book read, instead.  That's actually nice to see, but I'd like to have the page numbers prominent, as well.  The Kobo I had showed page numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the books I read on my Kindle I use how many pages left. If it is set differently, I just go in and set it how I want it. Very few I have found force me to only have reading progress %.
Click to expand...


I'm using a 4th gen Kindle now, and had a 3rd gen before.  There may be a way for page numbers to be displayed, but the default setting is to show %.  From the little I've looked at it, page numbers were added in later additions; the older ones may just not have it as an option.


----------



## Kat

Montrovant said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit with a book,  there's something about making the half way mark,  or counting the pages till the end of the chapter; to see if you can stay awake just long enough to make it...  Plus,  a book never goes dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping an ereader charged isn't hard.  It doesn't take too long, and the charge lasts for quite a while with a good one.  That is certainly an advantage to paper books, though.
> 
> Not showing page numbers is my biggest gripe with the early Kindle versions.  It shows percentage of the book read, instead.  That's actually nice to see, but I'd like to have the page numbers prominent, as well.  The Kobo I had showed page numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the books I read on my Kindle I use how many pages left. If it is set differently, I just go in and set it how I want it. Very few I have found force me to only have reading progress %.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm using a 4th gen Kindle now, and had a 3rd gen before.  There may be a way for page numbers to be displayed, but the default setting is to show %.  From the little I've looked at it, page numbers were added in later additions; the older ones may just not have it as an option.
Click to expand...




Did you try going into Settings and Reading Progress??


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kindle for me.
Being able to buy a new book while lying in bed is a game changer.
  I also like that I can download three or four books when we go on vacation and dont have to waste luggage space with books.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

william the wie said:


> used books are cheaper than ebooks



  If you're a member of Amazon Prime there are tons of free books.


----------



## hjmick

Books.


----------



## Syriusly

JalsN said:


> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?


I love old fashioned books but as I get older I find my Kindle to be more eyesight friendly. 

I still read both- but my Kindle more.


----------



## Marion Morrison

JalsN said:


> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?



The printed page, because it can't be changed with the stroke of a keyboard.

I have an extensive personal library.  Extensive digital one, too.


----------



## Darkwind

I have a paper white Kindle, but will often use the Kindle app on My iPad for the screen size.  I have no place to put any more books and to be honest, I can carry My entire reading library in My back pocket.


----------



## skye

Paper books of course!

Is there any other kind????


----------



## skye

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JalsN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Books.
> 
> I have tens of thousands.
Click to expand...



I have many too.....may be not thousands but a whole lot .....we are talking wall to wall,  and up to a high ceiling, in a big room.....love them, they are part of my life.


----------



## Montrovant

Kat said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit with a book,  there's something about making the half way mark,  or counting the pages till the end of the chapter; to see if you can stay awake just long enough to make it...  Plus,  a book never goes dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping an ereader charged isn't hard.  It doesn't take too long, and the charge lasts for quite a while with a good one.  That is certainly an advantage to paper books, though.
> 
> Not showing page numbers is my biggest gripe with the early Kindle versions.  It shows percentage of the book read, instead.  That's actually nice to see, but I'd like to have the page numbers prominent, as well.  The Kobo I had showed page numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the books I read on my Kindle I use how many pages left. If it is set differently, I just go in and set it how I want it. Very few I have found force me to only have reading progress %.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm using a 4th gen Kindle now, and had a 3rd gen before.  There may be a way for page numbers to be displayed, but the default setting is to show %.  From the little I've looked at it, page numbers were added in later additions; the older ones may just not have it as an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try going into Settings and Reading Progress??
Click to expand...


That isn't an option in my settings.


----------



## Kat

Marion Morrison said:


> JalsN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The printed page, because it can't be changed with the stroke of a keyboard.
> 
> I have an extensive personal library.  Extensive digital one, too.
Click to expand...



?? I can't change a thing.


----------



## Kat

Montrovant said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit with a book,  there's something about making the half way mark,  or counting the pages till the end of the chapter; to see if you can stay awake just long enough to make it...  Plus,  a book never goes dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping an ereader charged isn't hard.  It doesn't take too long, and the charge lasts for quite a while with a good one.  That is certainly an advantage to paper books, though.
> 
> Not showing page numbers is my biggest gripe with the early Kindle versions.  It shows percentage of the book read, instead.  That's actually nice to see, but I'd like to have the page numbers prominent, as well.  The Kobo I had showed page numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the books I read on my Kindle I use how many pages left. If it is set differently, I just go in and set it how I want it. Very few I have found force me to only have reading progress %.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm using a 4th gen Kindle now, and had a 3rd gen before.  There may be a way for page numbers to be displayed, but the default setting is to show %.  From the little I've looked at it, page numbers were added in later additions; the older ones may just not have it as an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try going into Settings and Reading Progress??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't an option in my settings.
Click to expand...



Hmm......all of the Kindles I have owned had that option.....even my Fire, and my tablet.


----------



## Wry Catcher

JalsN said:


> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?



Nook Color, but I recently went to a tablet and keep the Nook for the road.  I download most of my reading material from the library and it can be read on this PC, the tablet or the Nook.  Ain't tech cool!


----------



## Kat

Darkwind said:


> I have a paper white Kindle, but will often use the Kindle app on My iPad for the screen size.  I have no place to put any more books and to be honest, I can carry My entire reading library in My back pocket.




I know what you mean. I have books and books and more books. 
I gave away many after I bought my first Kindle. Gave to charity. Figured someone would enjoy them.


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
I like books over electronic devices. They don't require batteries or an energy source and if you drop one, it will not break.


----------



## Kat

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I like books over electronic devices. They don't require batteries or an energy source and if you drop one, it will not break.




Never dropped one all the years I have had them. Mine is in a protective case anyhow. Nice to be able to see to read if power goes out etc.

PLus they don't stink. But, I like both actually. Just allergic to the paper and ink.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I like books over electronic devices. They don't require batteries or an energy source and if you drop one, it will not break.



They are not mutually exclusive, I have plenty of books too, and many have book marks of material I use when posting, on a myriad of topics.


----------



## Windparadox

Wry Catcher said:


> They are not mutually exclusive, I have plenty of books too, and many have book marks of material I use when posting, on a myriad of topics.


`
If this thread is going to degenerate into a "which format is the best" argument, then I'm out. First off, that's a childish argument. I *prefer* books over electronics, for the reasons I listed. I never said I don't use electronic devices. This is just a matter of taste.  I use books especially when I travel, which I do a lot of. When I drive, I listen to audio books. To each, their own.


----------



## Montrovant

Kat said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping an ereader charged isn't hard.  It doesn't take too long, and the charge lasts for quite a while with a good one.  That is certainly an advantage to paper books, though.
> 
> Not showing page numbers is my biggest gripe with the early Kindle versions.  It shows percentage of the book read, instead.  That's actually nice to see, but I'd like to have the page numbers prominent, as well.  The Kobo I had showed page numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the books I read on my Kindle I use how many pages left. If it is set differently, I just go in and set it how I want it. Very few I have found force me to only have reading progress %.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm using a 4th gen Kindle now, and had a 3rd gen before.  There may be a way for page numbers to be displayed, but the default setting is to show %.  From the little I've looked at it, page numbers were added in later additions; the older ones may just not have it as an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try going into Settings and Reading Progress??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't an option in my settings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm......all of the Kindles I have owned had that option.....even my Fire, and my tablet.
Click to expand...


Like I said, mine is an older version.  The 4th gen came out in 2011.  I can see what page I am on when I use the Go To function.  I might be able to get page numbers with a software update, but I keep my wireless turned off.  I had a Kobo ereader not long ago that crapped out by itself, after only using it for less than a month, and that possibly had to do with a software update.  I don't need to do an update on the Kindle; it works fine, and I can transfer books through the PC.  I'm sort of in an "if it isn't broken, don't fix it" mindset.  

I may go ahead and try to get an update to see if it gives me page numbers at some point.  I'm not sure if it would give me the Reading Progress option in my settings, though.


----------



## frigidweirdo

JalsN said:


> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?



I read a kindle because it's more useful. 

I went traveling for three months around Africa, then went to Thailand for a month, and I had with me hundreds of books. I can also get books I wouldn't buy for free to check them out. I've rejected lots of authors that way.


----------



## Montrovant

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I like books over electronic devices. They don't require batteries or an energy source and if you drop one, it will not break.



Not breaking when you drop them is probably the biggest advantage of paper books over Kindle.  Similarly, if your Kindle breaks, you can't read the books until you repair or replace it, while if you ruin a paper book, you can read one of your other paper books.

My last Kindle was very good about working after I dropped it, though.  With no case, I dropped that thing onto concrete a number of times while out walking the dog.  It worked for about 7 years before it gave out.  I might have been able to get it repaired, but it didn't seem cost effective.


----------



## Montrovant

frigidweirdo said:


> JalsN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read a kindle because it's more useful.
> 
> I went traveling for three months around Africa, then went to Thailand for a month, and I had with me hundreds of books. I can also get books I wouldn't buy for free to check them out. I've rejected lots of authors that way.
Click to expand...


Between out-of-copyright books from Project Gutenberg, to places like Baen Books' free online library, there are quite a few places to get free ebooks.  I know a lot of people self-publish ebooks, as well, and you can often get some of those for free, but I haven't been willing to wade through the potential crap looking for gems, so I don't know what kind of quality you get there.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Montrovant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JalsN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read a kindle because it's more useful.
> 
> I went traveling for three months around Africa, then went to Thailand for a month, and I had with me hundreds of books. I can also get books I wouldn't buy for free to check them out. I've rejected lots of authors that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between out-of-copyright books from Project Gutenberg, to places like Baen Books' free online library, there are quite a few places to get free ebooks.  I know a lot of people self-publish ebooks, as well, and you can often get some of those for free, but I haven't been willing to wade through the potential crap looking for gems, so I don't know what kind of quality you get there.
Click to expand...


Robin Hobb's been my biggest find, along with the Insepctor Frost series and Harry Hole series. I really don't think I'd have started reading them if I couldn't just get random books that I knew I'd throw away.

Whenever living abroad this is amazing. I used to live in one country where it was a 6 or 7 hour journey to the nearest foreign language book store. I'd go one every 6 months and stock up with the classics and then worry I'd run out of stuff to read.


----------



## Kat

Windparadox said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not mutually exclusive, I have plenty of books too, and many have book marks of material I use when posting, on a myriad of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> `
> *If this thread is going to degenerate into a "which format is the best" argument, then I'm out.* First off, that's a childish argument. I *prefer* books over electronics, for the reasons I listed. I never said I don't use electronic devices. This is just a matter of taste.  I use books especially when I travel, which I do a lot of. When I drive, I listen to audio books. To each, their own.
Click to expand...


Good. Get out then. You think this thread was made just for you or something? Go back and read the OP. Windparadox


----------



## Kat

Montrovant said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the books I read on my Kindle I use how many pages left. If it is set differently, I just go in and set it how I want it. Very few I have found force me to only have reading progress %.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a 4th gen Kindle now, and had a 3rd gen before.  There may be a way for page numbers to be displayed, but the default setting is to show %.  From the little I've looked at it, page numbers were added in later additions; the older ones may just not have it as an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try going into Settings and Reading Progress??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't an option in my settings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm......all of the Kindles I have owned had that option.....even my Fire, and my tablet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, mine is an older version.  The 4th gen came out in 2011.  I can see what page I am on when I use the Go To function.  I might be able to get page numbers with a software update, but I keep my wireless turned off.  I had a Kobo ereader not long ago that crapped out by itself, after only using it for less than a month, and that possibly had to do with a software update.  I don't need to do an update on the Kindle; it works fine, and I can transfer books through the PC.  I'm sort of in an "if it isn't broken, don't fix it" mindset.
> 
> I may go ahead and try to get an update to see if it gives me page numbers at some point.  I'm not sure if it would give me the Reading Progress option in my settings, though.
Click to expand...



It would be worth it if there is an update available. I forgot about updates. Mine is off until I turn it on to read each night, but I think it still would notify me of an update.


----------



## Montrovant

frigidweirdo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JalsN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read a kindle because it's more useful.
> 
> I went traveling for three months around Africa, then went to Thailand for a month, and I had with me hundreds of books. I can also get books I wouldn't buy for free to check them out. I've rejected lots of authors that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between out-of-copyright books from Project Gutenberg, to places like Baen Books' free online library, there are quite a few places to get free ebooks.  I know a lot of people self-publish ebooks, as well, and you can often get some of those for free, but I haven't been willing to wade through the potential crap looking for gems, so I don't know what kind of quality you get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robin Hobb's been my biggest find, along with the Insepctor Frost series and Harry Hole series. I really don't think I'd have started reading them if I couldn't just get random books that I knew I'd throw away.
> 
> Whenever living abroad this is amazing. I used to live in one country where it was a 6 or 7 hour journey to the nearest foreign language book store. I'd go one every 6 months and stock up with the classics and then worry I'd run out of stuff to read.
Click to expand...


I thought I had read something by Robin Hobb, but looking back, I think I may have gotten a book of her's but never read it.


----------



## Kat

Montrovant   Do you tap the part on the home page that is a few little lines to get to different settings? (hope that made sense)


----------



## frigidweirdo

Montrovant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JalsN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read a kindle because it's more useful.
> 
> I went traveling for three months around Africa, then went to Thailand for a month, and I had with me hundreds of books. I can also get books I wouldn't buy for free to check them out. I've rejected lots of authors that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between out-of-copyright books from Project Gutenberg, to places like Baen Books' free online library, there are quite a few places to get free ebooks.  I know a lot of people self-publish ebooks, as well, and you can often get some of those for free, but I haven't been willing to wade through the potential crap looking for gems, so I don't know what kind of quality you get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robin Hobb's been my biggest find, along with the Insepctor Frost series and Harry Hole series. I really don't think I'd have started reading them if I couldn't just get random books that I knew I'd throw away.
> 
> Whenever living abroad this is amazing. I used to live in one country where it was a 6 or 7 hour journey to the nearest foreign language book store. I'd go one every 6 months and stock up with the classics and then worry I'd run out of stuff to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I had read something by Robin Hobb, but looking back, I think I may have gotten a book of her's but never read it.
Click to expand...


She's really good at making fantasy seem real. I've read 4 of her trilogies, though her last trilogy has 4 books, so.... 3=4


----------



## Foxfyre

Kat said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a paper white Kindle, but will often use the Kindle app on My iPad for the screen size.  I have no place to put any more books and to be honest, I can carry My entire reading library in My back pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. I have books and books and more books.
> I gave away many after I bought my first Kindle. Gave to charity. Figured someone would enjoy them.
Click to expand...


I have done much the same.  I love my books and have so many--I've never counted but I am sure they number into the several hundreds.  But so many people could benefit from reading those that I will probably not read again--I do have several I just won't part with.  But the Kindle has changed my reading habits as I can carry a whole library with me everywhere I go with it.


----------



## Kat

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a paper white Kindle, but will often use the Kindle app on My iPad for the screen size.  I have no place to put any more books and to be honest, I can carry My entire reading library in My back pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. I have books and books and more books.
> I gave away many after I bought my first Kindle. Gave to charity. Figured someone would enjoy them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have done much the same.  I love my books and have so many--I've never counted but I am sure they number into the several hundreds.  But so many people could benefit from reading those that I will probably not read again--I do have several I just won't part with.  But the Kindle has changed my reading habits as I can carry a whole library with me everywhere I go with it.
Click to expand...




Exactly!


----------



## Borillar

JalsN said:


> Do you prefer old-fashioned books or are you a Kindle person?


I've got lots of books, but any more, I would rather use an e-reader. I'm building an extensive e-library and it doesn't take up valuable space. Plus my eyes are getting progressively worse and I can adjust the font size for easier reading.


----------



## Vastator

One thing I've been known to do with some books; particularly heavier reading; is to highlight certain passages,  and quotes.  Usually by the end of a book I have enough material singled out; that I can go back at a later date,  and skim through to find the important parts I'm looking for.  If the kindles had a way of doing the same thing; that would be a plus for me,  and would pique my interest.  Maybe something like a "blank page" attached to the book file; that could be used to cut and past quotes,  and passages to.  Is that an option?  If not...  It should be.  Its an excellent idea for study.


----------



## Kat

Vastator said:


> One thing I've been known to do with some books; particularly heavier reading; is to highlight certain passages,  and quotes.  Usually by the end of a book I have enough material singled out; that I can go back at a later date,  and skim through to find the important parts I'm looking for.  If the kindles had a way of doing the same thing; that would be a plus for me,  and would pique my interest.  Maybe something like a "blank page" attached to the book file; that could be used to cut and past quotes,  and passages to.  Is that an option?  If not...  It should be.  Its an excellent idea for study.




Kindles DO have something like that....and then some.


----------



## Foxfyre

Kat said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I've been known to do with some books; particularly heavier reading; is to highlight certain passages,  and quotes.  Usually by the end of a book I have enough material singled out; that I can go back at a later date,  and skim through to find the important parts I'm looking for.  If the kindles had a way of doing the same thing; that would be a plus for me,  and would pique my interest.  Maybe something like a "blank page" attached to the book file; that could be used to cut and past quotes,  and passages to.  Is that an option?  If not...  It should be.  Its an excellent idea for study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindles DO have something like that....and then some.
Click to expand...


Yes.  The Kindle Fire especially lets you highlight and has means of making notes, etc.  Quite a remarkable thing.


----------



## norwegen

Kindle.  If I were to put both of my books on my shelf, then I'd need to find another place for my pet rock.


----------



## Montrovant

Kat said:


> Montrovant   Do you tap the part on the home page that is a few little lines to get to different settings? (hope that made sense)



I don't have a touch screen.    I hit the home button, then the settings button.  I also tried the settings button while in a book.  No go.

This is what my kindle looks like: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is what it looks like once you go to settings: 





Except for me, I've only got 2 pages of settings stuff.


----------



## Montrovant

Vastator said:


> One thing I've been known to do with some books; particularly heavier reading; is to highlight certain passages,  and quotes.  Usually by the end of a book I have enough material singled out; that I can go back at a later date,  and skim through to find the important parts I'm looking for.  If the kindles had a way of doing the same thing; that would be a plus for me,  and would pique my interest.  Maybe something like a "blank page" attached to the book file; that could be used to cut and past quotes,  and passages to.  Is that an option?  If not...  It should be.  Its an excellent idea for study.



I've never used it, as I read almost exclusively fiction and don't see any reason for highlighting that, but I know that Kindles have highlight and note functionality.  However, it may not be as user-friendly as a paper book and a pen/highlight marker.


----------



## Kat

Montrovant said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant   Do you tap the part on the home page that is a few little lines to get to different settings? (hope that made sense)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a touch screen.    I hit the home button, then the settings button.  I also tried the settings button while in a book.  No go.
> 
> This is what my kindle looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like once you go to settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for me, I've only got 2 pages of settings stuff.
Click to expand...



Ahh okay. Yep, yours does look different.


----------



## kwc57

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I've been known to do with some books; particularly heavier reading; is to highlight certain passages,  and quotes.  Usually by the end of a book I have enough material singled out; that I can go back at a later date,  and skim through to find the important parts I'm looking for.  If the kindles had a way of doing the same thing; that would be a plus for me,  and would pique my interest.  Maybe something like a "blank page" attached to the book file; that could be used to cut and past quotes,  and passages to.  Is that an option?  If not...  It should be.  Its an excellent idea for study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindles DO have something like that....and then some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  The Kindle Fire especially lets you highlight and has means of making notes, etc.  Quite a remarkable thing.
Click to expand...


----------



## kwc57

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I've been known to do with some books; particularly heavier reading; is to highlight certain passages,  and quotes.  Usually by the end of a book I have enough material singled out; that I can go back at a later date,  and skim through to find the important parts I'm looking for.  If the kindles had a way of doing the same thing; that would be a plus for me,  and would pique my interest.  Maybe something like a "blank page" attached to the book file; that could be used to cut and past quotes,  and passages to.  Is that an option?  If not...  It should be.  Its an excellent idea for study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindles DO have something like that....and then some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  The Kindle Fire especially lets you highlight and has means of making notes, etc.  Quite a remarkable thing.
Click to expand...


I haven't talked to you in forever.  How are you doing sweetie?


----------



## Skull Pilot

william the wie said:


> used books are cheaper than ebooks



I read books for free on my Kindle


----------



## Foxfyre

kwc57 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I've been known to do with some books; particularly heavier reading; is to highlight certain passages,  and quotes.  Usually by the end of a book I have enough material singled out; that I can go back at a later date,  and skim through to find the important parts I'm looking for.  If the kindles had a way of doing the same thing; that would be a plus for me,  and would pique my interest.  Maybe something like a "blank page" attached to the book file; that could be used to cut and past quotes,  and passages to.  Is that an option?  If not...  It should be.  Its an excellent idea for study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindles DO have something like that....and then some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  The Kindle Fire especially lets you highlight and has means of making notes, etc.  Quite a remarkable thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't talked to you in forever.  How are you doing sweetie?
Click to expand...


Hello old friend.  I wish I was richer, younger, and less busy, but all in all I am doing great.  Hope you are also.


----------



## Foxfyre

Windparadox said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not mutually exclusive, I have plenty of books too, and many have book marks of material I use when posting, on a myriad of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> `
> If this thread is going to degenerate into a "which format is the best" argument, then I'm out. First off, that's a childish argument. I *prefer* books over electronics, for the reasons I listed. I never said I don't use electronic devices. This is just a matter of taste.  I use books especially when I travel, which I do a lot of. When I drive, I listen to audio books. To each, their own.
Click to expand...


I don't think it is a matter of which format is best.  Just folks discussing why they prefer one over the other as you did here.  I too enjoy sitting back with a real bound book in my hand.  I like not worrying about having to track how much power I have left on the Kindle and being able to go back to a previous chapter or whatever more easily.  Paper books are user friendly.

BUT. . .on the road or at interminable waits at the MVD or doctor's office or at loose ends when visiting somebody or whatever, I have a whole library of books and reference information and games at my fingertips with my Kindle Fire.  I can Facebook or access USMB or do many of the tasks I can do with a computer.  Or just sit and finish up a good book and start another or shop for a new book to read.  And with many of the e-book services out there--especially Amazon--there are lots of pretty good or at least readable free e-books for those times you really don't have extra money to spend.

I think most people who love books probably love books regardless of the format.


----------



## Montrovant

Skull Pilot said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> 
> used books are cheaper than ebooks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read books for free on my Kindle
Click to expand...


I just grabbed a couple of free books from Amazon yesterday, then got some more from Baen's free library.  Then there's the Gutenberg project and some other places to go for free books.

There are plenty of cheap ebooks available.


----------



## JalsN

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I've been known to do with some books; particularly heavier reading; is to highlight certain passages,  and quotes.  Usually by the end of a book I have enough material singled out; that I can go back at a later date,  and skim through to find the important parts I'm looking for.  If the kindles had a way of doing the same thing; that would be a plus for me,  and would pique my interest.  Maybe something like a "blank page" attached to the book file; that could be used to cut and past quotes,  and passages to.  Is that an option?  If not...  It should be.  Its an excellent idea for study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindles DO have something like that....and then some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  The Kindle Fire especially lets you highlight and has means of making notes, etc.  Quite a remarkable thing.
Click to expand...




norwegen said:


> Kindle.  If I were to put both of my books on my shelf, then I'd need to find another place for my pet rock.





Montrovant said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant   Do you tap the part on the home page that is a few little lines to get to different settings? (hope that made sense)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a touch screen.    I hit the home button, then the settings button.  I also tried the settings button while in a book.  No go.
> 
> This is what my kindle looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like once you go to settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for me, I've only got 2 pages of settings stuff.
Click to expand...


For those who prefer Kindle more, you might like the Kindle Oasis


----------



## Missourian




----------



## Kat




----------



## Montrovant

JalsN said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I've been known to do with some books; particularly heavier reading; is to highlight certain passages,  and quotes.  Usually by the end of a book I have enough material singled out; that I can go back at a later date,  and skim through to find the important parts I'm looking for.  If the kindles had a way of doing the same thing; that would be a plus for me,  and would pique my interest.  Maybe something like a "blank page" attached to the book file; that could be used to cut and past quotes,  and passages to.  Is that an option?  If not...  It should be.  Its an excellent idea for study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindles DO have something like that....and then some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  The Kindle Fire especially lets you highlight and has means of making notes, etc.  Quite a remarkable thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kindle.  If I were to put both of my books on my shelf, then I'd need to find another place for my pet rock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant   Do you tap the part on the home page that is a few little lines to get to different settings? (hope that made sense)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a touch screen.    I hit the home button, then the settings button.  I also tried the settings button while in a book.  No go.
> 
> This is what my kindle looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looks like once you go to settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for me, I've only got 2 pages of settings stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those who prefer Kindle more, you might like the Kindle Oasis
Click to expand...


Ouch!  $250 is way too much for me to spend.


----------



## kwc57

Foxfyre said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I've been known to do with some books; particularly heavier reading; is to highlight certain passages,  and quotes.  Usually by the end of a book I have enough material singled out; that I can go back at a later date,  and skim through to find the important parts I'm looking for.  If the kindles had a way of doing the same thing; that would be a plus for me,  and would pique my interest.  Maybe something like a "blank page" attached to the book file; that could be used to cut and past quotes,  and passages to.  Is that an option?  If not...  It should be.  Its an excellent idea for study.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindles DO have something like that....and then some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  The Kindle Fire especially lets you highlight and has means of making notes, etc.  Quite a remarkable thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't talked to you in forever.  How are you doing sweetie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello old friend.  I wish I was richer, younger, and less busy, but all in all I am doing great.  Hope you are also.
Click to expand...


Recovering from a spinal fusion, but back to work and doing very good.


----------

